# F.B.H. Conference 22/06/13



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

* FBH Conference - 2013*​22nd June ​​Doncaster Racecourse, Leger way, Doncaster, DN2 6BB​​*Sponsored by Exo-Terra*​ 
*Programme *

10:30 Registration & refreshments, tea, coffee and Danish pastries

11:00 Chris Newman – chairmen Federation of British Herpetologists 
 _Welcome & introductions_

11:10 Matthew Rendel – Zoological Society of London 
 _Herpetological health & welfare in captivity_

11:50 - Refreshments, tea, coffee, biscuits 

12:15 Kevin Stevens - Coast to Coast Exotics
_ Wild caught in the trade_

1:00 Tim Wass – Independent Animal Welfare Consultant
 _Animal Welfare update_

1:15 - Lunch, two course buffet lunch

2:30 Wolfgang Wuster – Bangor University 
 _Aesculapian snakes _

3:00 Niall Moore – UK Non-native Species Secretariat 
 _Non-native species - where is GB and the EU going_?

4:00 - Refreshments, tea, coffee, biscuits 
​4:20 Chris Newman – chairmen Federation of British Herpetologists
 _The big debate: The Future, shows, threats and opportunities_!

6:00 - Evening meal 
_Enjoy a fantastic dinner courtesy of Exo Terra, with licensed bar available until 11pm. _

Bottled water available all day and the Bar will be open before the evening meal is served.

We have hotel facilities on site for people wishing to stay over, people who attend the conference that have tables at the I.H.S. show the next day will have first shout at the 30 rooms available at the racecourse, We have also secured the same deal as last year at the Park inn hotel ½ mile from the venue.

Tickets at £20 each (and includes free entry to the I.H.S. show the next day) and hotel info is now available by emailing [email protected] or ringing me Richard on 01274 548342

This event is not to be missed we have an excellent line up for you with some topics you need to know about.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Addition to the agenda;

DMBC - Doncaster Council. 20 minutes talk.

This talk is untitled, but likely to be very interesting........


----------

